# $15 rebate on $30 purchase with paypal



## MesquiteMan (Feb 8, 2007)

I saw this posted over on Woodnet and thought I would re-post it here for those who are interested.



> Not a bad deal, if you've already got an account setup and everything.
> 
> Feb 8 - Mar 31.
> 
> https://paypal.promotionexpert.com/greatshopping/signup/200702/misc_s.html?route=misc.s


----------



## JimGo (Feb 8, 2007)

SWEET!  Thanks Kurtis!  Now, where should I spend my free money?!?!?! []


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 9, 2007)

Be sure to <u>carefully</u> read the terms and conditions of the offer.  There are significant restrictions on this offer and many PP transactions will "NOT" qualify.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 9, 2007)

Randy,

I read all the info and did not see any real restrictions.  Can you clarify what you saw that I missed?


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 9, 2007)

That page is also not a secure web page.. Without looking, is it a scam by chance?


----------



## Marc Phillips (Feb 9, 2007)

The fine print.... looks OK to me!

Receive a $15.00 USD rebate by registering for this offer on http://paypal.promotionexpert.com/greatshopping/signup/index.html and using PayPal to make a purchase of at least $30.00 USD or $34.50 CAD. To qualify for this offer, purchases must meet the following requirements: 


Registration. You must first register for this offer on http://paypal.promotionexpert.com/greatshopping/signup/index.html using your PayPal account's primary email address. 


Single Purchase. Once registered for this offer, you must use your PayPal account to spend at least $30.00 USD or $34.50 CAD on a single purchase on an eligible website. 


Eligible Website. You must make a purchase on www.eBay.com, www.eBay.ca or any United States or Canadian website that accepts PayPal. Purchases on www.eBay.com and www.eBay.ca must be made through the eBay checkout flow via the eBay website and must not be made through the PayPal Send Money tab. 


Promotion Period. Purchases must be made between February 8, 2007 12:01 AM PST and March 31, 2007 11:59 PM PST. 


Excluded Transactions. The following transactions are excluded from this offer: Send Money transactions, payments to Personal Accounts, eBay payments made to Personal Accounts, donations, PayPal Mobile transactions, payments for services, Virtual Debit Card payments, PayPal ATM/ Debit Card payments, payments made when you are not logged into your PayPal account, and PayPal Plus Credit Card payments not made through your PayPal account. 


Rebate Payment. The $15.00 USD rebate will be deposited into your PayPal account by May 28, 2007. If you made your purchase in Canadian Dollars you will receive the Canadian Dollar equivalent of $15.00 USD at the day of the rebate payment. 


Limitations. Limit one registration and one $15.00 USD rebate per PayPal Account. Offer available for a limited time. Offer is limited to PayPal users in the United States and Canada. PayPal account must be in good standing prior to and throughout the offer period to qualify.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 9, 2007)

No, it is not a scam.  It is on Paypal's main page when you go to www.paypal.com.  I checked before posting this!


----------



## Mikey (Feb 9, 2007)

Paypal transactions made through a store will qualify. No big dealt ome if sending money doesn't as I saw ZipZoomFly accepts Paypal and I need some PC stuff anyway.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MesquiteMan_
> <br />I checked before posting this!



Me too []

What I see is $30 of pen blanks from Ebay for $15 []


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Marc Phillips_
> 
> What I see is $30 of pen blanks from Ebay for $15 []



I saw $150 worth of Sierra kits from Beartoothwoods.com for $135!  Wait a minute, mine does not sound nearly as good as yours!!


----------



## Monty (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm contacting PayPal to see if my glue site will qualify for the rebate.


----------



## JimGo (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks Monty, that would be PERFECT!!!


----------



## les-smith (Feb 9, 2007)

Anybody want to throw out a quick list of places we can go to use this rebate.  Preferablly pen related. I read Marc's post so I understand the details.  I just don't want to go shopping just to realize the website doesn't use paypal the way it needs to used to take advantage of the reabte.  Thanks.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 9, 2007)

www.beartoothwoods.com is an awesome kit supplier who takes paypal the "right" way.


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 11, 2007)

As long as the business you purchase from is using a business, not personal, account, you will get your rebate. 

http://woodnwhimsies.com/  Takes PayPal.


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 26, 2007)

I just got my PP $15 rebate!!!  Think I need to order some of those Tru-Stone blanks.[8D]


----------



## gokartergo (Apr 26, 2007)

Straigght from that site..

Promotion Period. Purchases must be made between February 8, 2007 12:01 AM PST and March 31, 2007 11:59 PM PST.


----------



## RPM (Apr 26, 2007)

Got mine as well!!


----------

